# Centurion Le Mans Mixte??? help me identify this bike



## mr2monster (Jun 18, 2006)

I got this bike from a yard sale a few weeks ago and I can't find another one like it on google or here.. Anyone know what it is? Obviously it's a Centurion Le Mans Mixte... but why does it look weird? It's got a metal C badge on teh front, but the logo is different than the other Centurions that I've seen... the ION isn't bold.

Anyhow, here's the pics.


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Ummm...I think you answered your own question. It is an old 80's era Centurion LeMans Mixte frame bike. It looks weird because it is a mixte (ladies) style frame. It was a pretty basic, inexpensive bike shop quality bike. ( I sold lots of them when I worked at a Centurion dealer in the 80's.) The logo is different because it is an older type of headbadge from the 80's.

I had one of these, it was the first bike I bought as a new shop rat back then. I had a mens model in tan. Within a year, I upgraded to the Dave Scott Ironman model, which I had for years. I have since moved onto a custom built Klein (per-Trek) and am looking to build up a Scott carbon CR1 next.

The bike is nothing special. I assume you wanted a basic, knock around bike for the neighborhood. This bike is fine for that. Clean it up a bit, lube it up, and go for a spin. If you get serious about riding, you will upgrade (circa something from this century) in no time.


----------

